# Fiorenzato F5 tips



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Took delivery of this grinder yesterday courtesy of coffeechap. I have the lens hood mod and will be looking to single dose. Before I use it in anger, can anyone offer me some advice? I don't want to do something stupid and break the thing!

- Is it OK to adjust the burrs without the motor running?

- How do I go about finding the burr touching point? Motor running and gradually go finer until I hear some rubbing? Or will that wreck the burrs?

- Do I need something on top to weigh the beans down when grinding? I don't have a spare tamper... does it have to be a heavy weight pushing the beans down, or just something to stop them popcorning up?

- Should I load the beans before turning it on, or should the motor already be running? Does it matter either way?

- Any other tips? Imagine you're explaining how to use it to an idiot (not that hard I know).

fluffles


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Generally, if you are adjusting the burr finer then have the motor running.

2. The touching point can be found be either winding the empty grinder down till you see the burrs touch, then back it up a quarter turn to find your start point, alternatively you can have the motor running and adjust finer until you here the gently chirp chirp of the burrs touching, but do this slowly. (the grinder was set within ball park espresso range so you should be able to just start using it)

3. It is best to use a weight. the heavier the better, on top of the beans in the throat, to weigh them down and prevent pop corning.

4. load beans then turn on it wont really make a difference with that grinder.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a chance to use it today - when I switch it to "on" the LED lights up. When I then turn to "Start" the grinder starts and the switch flicks back to "On". The grinder remains running indefinitely until I turn it to "Off". Is this how it's supposed to work?

Had real trouble with gushers using some decaf beans. Switched to normal beans and at the same setting I got a 45 second shot. Must be something weird with the decafs!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Had a chance to use it today - when I switch it to "on" the LED lights up. When I then turn to "Start" the grinder starts and the switch flicks back to "On". The grinder remains running indefinitely until I turn it to "Off". Is this how it's supposed to work?
> 
> Had real trouble with gushers using some decaf beans. Switched to normal beans and at the same setting I got a 45 second shot. Must be something weird with the decafs!


Yes decaf needs alot finer grind


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks MrB - first time i've used decaf so that explains it.

I found the burr touching point at put a sticker on the dial so I can see where it is - it's just before the 9 mark on the dial. To get a decent espresso from my current bag I only have to turn it coarser by about an inch to just before the 10 (just one number out from touching). If I go much further I get massive gushers. I expect the entire range of settings will be between something like 9.25 and 10. I didn't realise the adjustment would be so tiny.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Had a chance to use it today - when I switch it to "on" the LED lights up. When I then turn to "Start" the grinder starts and the switch flicks back to "On". The grinder remains running indefinitely until I turn it to "Off". Is this how it's supposed to work?
> 
> Had real trouble with gushers using some decaf beans. Switched to normal beans and at the same setting I got a 45 second shot. Must be something weird with the decafs!


Sounds normal. What are you expecting to happen?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't they have a timer built in?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Sounds normal. What are you expecting to happen?


Thought it might stop when I released it. It's not a problem at all, just checking I'm not doing anything stupid. Just read the manual online and I think it's because it is the auto version


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Autos will keep going until the doser is full


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The auto function has been disabled on your grinder just use the the switch as on off but you have to turn it all the way back, not just release it from auto mode


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Getting the hang of it now, had some great shots over the weekend!

Are there any known issues with the switches wearing out? There's a lot of on/off if you do a couple of purges for each shot - would I be better leaving the switch on and flicking the wall socket on and off instead?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The switches will be fine, they're commercial machines.


----------



## Levi (Feb 25, 2021)

Explain me the process to change grams?


----------

